
Design patterns in modern JavaScript development - kiyanwang
https://levelup.gitconnected.com/design-patterns-in-modern-javascript-development-ec84d8be06ca
======
golergka
From skimming this post, it seems a very short retelling of the classic gang
of 4 patterns for very junior developers without any details specific for JS.
I was really hoping to read the new JS patterns that have emerged out of new
and shiny features of JS, like classes - last time I was seriously working
with that language, "The Good Parts" was the best source of information and
prototype inheritance was all the rage.

~~~
rl3
Also just skimmed it and concur; article barely delivers on its title, if at
all.

Currently working with modern JS myself in context of Node (after a long
hiatus that largely predates ES6), and the trend with frameworks in that space
seems to be minimalism combined with composability. Guessing this is due in
part to the whole microservices phenomenon in past years, or more probably
developers just being fed up with monolithic frameworks in general.

Personally I think strict adherence to and/or overuse of most design patterns
is itself an anti-pattern, though there are notable exceptions (namely
observables, which constitute a cornerstone of event and reactive
architectures).

